# Intel High Definition Audio Driver ISSUE[SOLVED]

## hz

Hi guys,

   I have a Sony Vaio laptop, model VGN-N395E, with a sound card as pointed out below:

```

hz-sv ~ # lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

   I am using an "amd64" system with kernel 2.6.23-r3 and I have selected the ALSA audio driver as you can see below:

```

< > ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1)                                                    

< > ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E)                                                  

< > ForteMedia FM801                                                                  

<*> Intel HD Audio                                                                    

< > RME Hammerfall DSP Audio                                                         

< > RME Hammerfall DSP MADI                                                           

< > ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24)                                                       

< > ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)                                                     

```

    Everything seems to be working fine when using the laptop speakers to listen music. THE PROBLEM occurs when I insert something in the audio output JACK. When I insert a headset for example in the jack I expect the laptop speakers to go mute so I can listen only in the headset - but this does not happen - music still plays on both (laptop and headset). Also, most of the times in the headset I can only hear one channel and even that sound sucks.

    I have tested this functionality also from Windows - and everything is working fine - so this is not a hardware problem.

    Is there a workaround for this issue? It is very important to me.

Thanks.Last edited by hz on Wed Jan 02, 2008 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hz,

There are many variations on Intels HDA hardware. The solution is usually to provide an option to the module at module load time.

Read /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt

You can pass options to built in modules (your HDA driver is built in) but you need a reboot every trial, so you may want to rebuild HDA as a loadable module.

----------

## hz

NeddySeagoon thanks for your help. I got it working using this:

```

hz-sv ~ # modprobe snd-hda-intel model=hippo

```

It works fine on my Sony VAIO VGN-N395E although it's supposed to be for 

```

hippo         Hippo (ATI) with jack detection, Sony UX-90s

```

----------

## jquinte

Great post!

That worked like a charm also for my VGN-N320E.

Cheers!   :Very Happy: 

----------

